# RCP - Activities



## RCPAct (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

meine RCP Applikation verfügt über ein Rollenmangement. Es existieren diverse Activities in der plugin.xml

Zum Testen der Activities folgendes Snippet:


```
<activityPatternBinding
            activityId="example.activities.PowerUser"
            pattern="org.eclipse.ui/org.eclipse.ui.*">
      </activityPatternBinding>
```

Damit sollte beim Login als PowerUser gar nichts geladen werden. Leider klappt es überhaupt nicht. Die Routinen fahren korrekt durch, doch ich bekomme immer alle Views, Perspektiven etc. Wenn ich einzelne Views ausblenden möchte, dann hat dies ebenso keinen Erfolg.

 <activityPatternBinding
            activityId="example.activities.Customer"
            pattern="example.views/example.views.DebugView">
 </activityPatternBinding>

Der Login als Customer erhält dieselben Views wie alle anderen.

Habt ihr einen Hinweis?


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mai 2011)

Hast du denn eine Activity mit dieser ID angelegt? 
	
	
	
	





```
example.activities.PowerUser
```


----------



## RCPAct (24. Mai 2011)

Ja, die Activity existiert. Ich habe mir gestern berichten lassen, dass es in Eclipse RCP nicht möglich wäre, durch ein Rollenmanagement verschiedene Ansichten zu laden.

Mein Ziel war, Rolle X sieht nur Perspektive X und Rolle XY sieht Perspektive X und Perspektive Y. Wie mir berichtet wurde, kann man angeblich keine Views / Perspektiven ausblenden, maximal deaktivieren.

Kann ich mir jedoch schwer vorstellen. Leider zeigt mir das Pattern, dass die View immer angezeigt wird, egal welchen Login ich benutze.


----------



## Wildcard (24. Mai 2011)

Views sollten in jedem Fall funktionieren. Bei Perspektiven bin ich nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube, das es möglich ist.
Schonmal hier geschaut? Das scheint doch ziemlich exakt das zu sein was du machen möchtest.
Eclipse Activities – Hide / Display certain UI elements  Developer Papercuts


----------

